# Level 5 auto taper unknown part



## usopen800 (11 d ago)

I have an auto taper from level 5, have a broken part but not sure what it's called.

If anyone knows picture is attached.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

usopen800 said:


> I have an auto taper from level 5, have a broken part but not sure what it's called.
> 
> If anyone knows picture is attached.


Look up the diagram there will be a part #, or call level5 they are eager to help.


----------

